# My guppies



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice fish and great pictures.


----------



## Hansen (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome! What camera and settings did you use?


----------



## Hansen (Jul 13, 2016)

I have an old DSLR Cannon 550D. I remember I used manual mode(A 5.0, S 1/125~200, ISO 400~800)


----------



## Hansen (Jul 13, 2016)




----------

